# Rennen CSL 4 Silver Machine wheels rims | Deep Concave and Extreme Concave wheels |



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

20" Rennen CSL 4 Silver Machine wheels Deep Concave 
wheel specs are 20x9, 20x10, & 20x11 Extreme Concave
wheels come in blank, Made to fit your vehicle. 
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires
(626) 814-1158
​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/usMw1E


__
https://flic.kr/p/usMw1E
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/uKBXgv


__
https://flic.kr/p/uKBXgv
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/uH49LY


__
https://flic.kr/p/uH49LY
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/uH45FJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/uH45FJ
 by Anthony Vargas, on Flickr


----------

